# Bonjour(,) X ! - majuscule & ponctuation (virgule, point d'exclamation…) au début d'un message



## sidahmed

Bonjour*,*

*C*omme pour ce message : quand on écrit bonjour virgule et on revient à la ligne pour écrire le premier mot de la phrase, est-ce qu'il faudrait mettre la première lettre du mot en majuscule ou en minuscule ?


Aussi, faudrait-il mettre une virgule ou un point d'exclamation après le bonjour ?


> Bonjour à tous*,*
> ...





> Bonjour à tous *!
> *...


Merci de vos éclaircissements !


----------



## Maître Capello

Si tu veux rester formel, il faut une virgule, mais si tu veux être plus spontané, tu peux mettre un point d'exclamation.

Quoi qu'il en soit, qu'il s'agisse d'une virgule ou du point exclamatif, il faut impérativement mettre une majuscule au mot qui suit à la ligne.


----------



## Elooodie

Bonjour,
Est-il correct de mettre une virgule entre "bonjour" et le prénom du destinataire d'une lettre ou d'un mail ?
Donc, faut-il écrire : 
* Bonjour*,* Marie,
Blablabla

ou 
*Bonjour Marie,
blablabla

Merci d'avance !


----------



## citoyennedumonde

Bonjour Elooodie,

Je crois que c'est comme cela qu'il faut présenter une tête de lettre


----------



## Katoussa

Oui je confirme, je mettrais la virgule après le nom. Dans certaines circonstances, à l'oral, on pourrait marquer une pause, mais ce n'est pas l'usage canonique et surtout pas dans une lettre.

Katoussa.


----------



## CapnPrep

En principe, le mot "Marie" est mis en apostrophe, et devrait donc être séparé du reste de la phrase par une virgule. Et comme la phrase ne contient que l'interjection "bonjour", il faudrait la terminer par un point d'exclamation. _Bonjour, Marie !_ Mais en réalité cela se fait très rarement.


----------



## sidahmed

Salut,

Je me permets de remonter le sujet. 

Je vois beaucoup de gens mettre un point ou ne rien mettre après les formules de salutation, est-ce correct ?


> Salut.
> Bonjour.
> Bonsoir
> Salut


Merci d'avance !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

La virgule est nécessaire dans les convenances.


----------



## tilt

sidahmed said:


> Je vois beaucoup de gens mettre un point ou ne rien mettre après les formules de salutation, est-ce correct ?


Où vois-tu ça ? Dans des courriers papier, ou dans des mails ?
Pour ces derniers, l'usage s'écarte sensiblement des conventions traditionnelles des premiers, et je dirais que chacun a tendance à faire comme il l'entend.
Difficile, alors, de dire si telle chose est correcte ou telle autre non.


----------



## sidahmed

Bonsoir tilt !

Je vois ça surtout dans les messages postés sur les forums même ceux qui ont un rapport avec la langue française.

Je voulais savoir si c'est permis ou non, mais personnellement je mets presque toujours un point exclamatif.


----------



## tilt

Alors si le point d'exclamation te plait, ne t'en prive pas ! 
Personne ne viendra te le reprocher, je pense.

Bonne soirée *!*


----------



## dangliatica

Bonjour à tous!

J'utilise toujours la forme "*Bonjour, mes amis!* ", à cause du vocatif, mais je ne suis pas sûre que c'est la forme correcte, obligatoire ou facultative. Je voudrais savoir ça 

[…]

Merci d'avance


----------



## SirDoritosDew

Bonjour,

À ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de « vocatif » en français. Par contre, dès lors que l'on inclus le nom de la personne à laquelle on s'adresse dans la phrase que l'on écrit, il faut mettre une virgule.

Exemple :
– « Dangliatica, est-ce que j'ai été suffisamment clair ? »
– « Sachez, très cher, que cet exemple est un peu alambiqué. »
– « J'espère avoir répondu à votre question, Dangliatica. »

Pour ce qui du titre de votre émission, il faut savoir que l'usage de la virgule dans le cas qui nous intéresse n'est pratiquement présent qu'en littérature. Très peu de gens sont au courant et ne mettent donc pas cette virgule à l'écrit, et beaucoup de personnes se plaisent également à l'omettre, souvent dans un souci de dynamisme de prononciation. La virgule sert à marquer une petite pause, généralement, il y a donc une sorte de déférence et de formalité quand on emploie la virgule. Pour ma part, je l'utilise dans tous les cas, car cela me semble complètement farfelu lorsque je pense au sens que la phrase peut avoir si l'on oublie la virgule (tout dépend du nom, bien entendu).


----------



## Logospreference-1

SirDoritosDew said:


> Pour ce qui du titre de votre émission, il faut savoir que l'usage de la virgule dans le cas qui nous intéresse n'est pratiquement présent qu'en littérature.


Et encore, pas chez tous les auteurs, Dieu soit loué, je le dis franchement. Le TLF_i_ ne donne qu'un exemple avec la virgule avec _bonjour_, pris chez Analole France, mais il en donne sans la virgule avec _adieu_ et avec _salut_ :


> Il n'était pas tenu de _dire _*bonjour*, _monsieur_ ! *bonjour*, _madame_ ! à des personnes dont les jours (...) _bons_ ou mauvais, ne l'intéressaient pas du tout... A. France, _Le Livre de mon ami,_ 1885, page 38.


 Il s'agit d'un discours indirect. Cet exemple prouve-t-il que dans un discours direct Anatole France aurait écrit _bonjour, monsieur ! bonjour, madame !, _il ne me semble pas interdit d'en douter.


> _Les visages deviennent cyniques et pointus, des mains s'agitent, on rit, on crie : « Salut la petite mère ! Salut papa ! C'est la classe, finie la guerre, salut. » Ils passent et saluent, ils envoient des œillades, des sourires provocants_ (Sartre,_ Mort ds âme_, 1949, page 203).





> ... *adieu *_livres poudreux, _*adieu *_froide lecture ! _Du grand livre des champs les trésors sont ouverts : Partons, que les beaux lieux me rendent les beaux vers ! J. Delille, _L'Homme des champs,_ 1800, page 39.





> ... avant que les vendangeurs se soient penchés sur la première grappe, nous chantons déjà dans notre cœur : « *adieu *_paniers ! Vendanges sont faites..._ » F. Mauriac, _Journal_ 2, 1937, page 115.


Comme on s'inspire souvent de la tradition en latin, on peut aller voir du côté des _Ave Maria_ ou des _Ave verum corpus_, que je n'ai jamais vus coupés d'une virgule, ou des _Ave Cæsar morituri te salutant _que l'on trouve édités tantôt sans virgule, comme je viens de l'écrire, tantôt avec une virgule après_ Cæsar_, tantôt avec une virgule avant et après_ Cæsar. _Ce dernier cas s'explique certainement par le fait que la phrase ne s'arrête pas à_ Cæsar _: je comprends qu'on veuille mettre _Caesar_ en incise, ce qui s'entendrait d'ailleurs à l'oral.

Un exemple triple du TLF_i_ avec virgules me semble lui aussi très différent de_ Bonjour*,* Marie _:


> _Salut, demeure chaste et pure. Ô vierge de la chasse, ô quel que soit ton nom, Salut, reine des nuits, blanche sœur d'Apollon. Salut, Trivie, Hécate, ou Cynthie, ou Lucine, Lune , Phoebé, Diane, Artémis, ou Dictynne, Qui gouvernes les bois, les îles, les étangs, Et les ports, et les monts, et leurs noirs habitants _(Chénier,_ Bucoliques_, 1794, page 18).


Dans les deux premiers cas c'est la longueur de ce qui suit _salut_ qui oblige à le faire suivre d'une virgule_, _et dans le troisième cas, celui d'une énumération de noms courts,  c'est me semble-t-il simplement une question de choix.

J'écris _bonjour les amis_ ou _salut la société_ sans virgule, toutefois sa présence à l'écrit ou un petit silence après _bonjour_ ou _salut_ à l'oral a du charme et a du sens.
_Bonjour, Madame, est-ce que vous allez bien ? _: je comprends encore, quoique pour ma part je me passerais de la virgule après_ bonjour._
Mais dans_ Bonjour*,* Madame_, retour à la ligne et majuscule, ou dans_ Bonjour*,* Madame _tout court, jamais je ne placerais une virgule à l'écrit ou un silence à l'oral après _bonjour_. Il faut se garder d'appliquer les règles de façon primaire, car en français rien n'est plus pesant.


----------



## SirDoritosDew

L'existence de cette virgule découle très certainement de l'usage latin, langue à déclinaison. Depuis le temps, cet usage a tendance à se perdre (je note que vos exemples ont environ 200 ans tout au plus). Comme je le disais, c'est certainement un souci de prononciation qui est la cause de l'omission de la virgule. À cela, je pense que s'ajoute aussi la longueur de la phrase. Tout comme l'on omet la virgule devant une conjonction de coordination lorsque les deux éléments coordonnés sont très brefs, des phrases très courtes de type « Bonjour professeur » ne justifient probablement pas une pause en plein milieu pour beaucoup d'auteurs.


----------



## OLN

Ah, cette fichue virgule ! 
Je suis surprise que vous parliez de convenances, de "rester formel", voire écriviez "il faut". Et que penser de l'affirmation "à l'oral, on pourrait marquer une pause [après le nom], mais ce n'est pas l'usage canonique et surtout pas dans une lettre" (Katoussa, n°5) ?

Admettons qu'à l'ère des messages et du « j'écris-comme-je-parle », on considère qu'une salutation peut faire office de formule d'appel. Je ne peut qu'être d'accord avec la BDL 





> Les formules d’appel avec _Bonjour_ se terminent par un point (...) *Gradation des formules d’appel, du moins familier au plus familier :*
> - Madame,
> - Bonjour, Madame.
> - Chère Madame,
> - Bonjour, Céline.
> - Chère Céline,


Les formules comme « Monsieur »,« cher X » ne sont pas des phrases à part entière ; elles sont séparées du texte qui suit par une virgule ou encadrées par des virgules si elles sont insérées dans une phrase.
En revanche, les salutations « Bonjour, chers amis. », « Bonjour, Madame. » et « Bonjour, Élodie. » sont des phrases à part entière, à l'oral _a fortiori _à l'écrit.
Non seulement je trouve inconvenant, mais je ne vois même pas ce qui justifie de s'adresser à quelqu'un avec la ponctuation « Bonjour Monsieur, vous avez eu la gentillesse de... » ou « Bonjour Jean, j'ai changé d'adresse. ». Ce n'est pour moi pas plus défendable lorsqu'on va ensuite à la ligne.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Bonjour Monsieur_ est certes une phrase à part entière (contrairement à _Cher Monsieur_), ce qui tendrait à justifier une ponctuation dite forte, mais la virgule après la formule d'appel dans une lettre est tellement ominprésente que c'est ce qui me vient le plus naturellement. Le problème est d'ailleurs justement que _Bonjour Monsieur_ n'est en fait *pas* une formule d'appel idoine et qu'elle n'a donc en principe aucune raison d'être orpheline sur sa ligne. Il y a là en fait un mélange de conventions, ce qui explique ce flottement dans l'usage.


----------

